# Help!! job searches in Calgary



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

We are moving to canada in May and have started searching for jobs in the calgary area. i was just wondering if anyone knew of any GOOD websites for jobs. back here in uk we have a central job centre website anything like that out there?? Any help would seriously be appreciated.


----------



## CRamwell (Jan 4, 2012)

nikki r said:


> We are moving to canada in May and have started searching for jobs in the calgary area. i was just wondering if anyone knew of any GOOD websites for jobs. back here in uk we have a central job centre website anything like that out there?? Any help would seriously be appreciated.


Not sure if it is of any use, but there is www . liveworkalberta . com

I'm currently looking for work across the border in Fernie BC, but not having much luck either. Hoping to move out May/June time.

Good Luck


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for that, anything is a help.

not having much luck either, hope you have better luck. 
were also looking a kelowna bc but no luck there either!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Job Bank - Home

Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

job bank is a good one, quite a few there thanks.


----------



## suekimberly (Aug 5, 2011)

nikki r said:


> We are moving to canada in May and have started searching for jobs in the calgary area. i was just wondering if anyone knew of any GOOD websites for jobs. back here in uk we have a central job centre website anything like that out there?? Any help would seriously be appreciated.


Since you are moving to Canada, Workopolis seems to be the ideal site to go to. However, if you would read this article on why hiring only on Workopolis is a mistake you might want to reconsider.

Employers are actually looking at other alternatives like Staff.com, elance and oDesk. That is because aside from them having global employees, employers could get better people at more affordable rates. 

You should also consider going to those sites too. You also might find better chances there.


----------

